# another -15 canada ride



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Polar Bear club ***** right there....I thought it was too cold to go riding here when it was 60......lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man I hope you know where the bottom is under that ice before you poke a hole in it!!! Lol nice pics!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

That looks cold! Lol but fun


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Where's this at it almost looks like the blind man out by blackalds Alberta


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

ontario canada. 

we ride this in the summer so im famillar with the water levels .. in the middle is where it gets up the chest. 

SAFETY is number one wouldnt just go on a random . it would be nice if the hole river froze could go sooooo many KMS but its running water : ( 

and keep having this cold to warm to cold again quite annoying


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Winnipeg-Roy said:


> Where's this at it almost looks like the blind man out by blackalds Alberta



Where the heck have you been man? Tried texting you for a few ride near end of summer, back in edson yet?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Not even cold enough to freeze the ice.......western wimps!!

Try -21 + wind chill.

Lake had 19" ice Friday night!!


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

we just got dumped on  -8 ride today .WAY to much for the sport atv lol had to get the pairie to lead. then buddies 4x4 on the brute stopped worked UNTIL we got home lol must of been frozen 

went out today with this huge snow fall and WOW way to much for the sport atvs


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Dumped on is when your pushing snow with the bumper!! 

Nice pics.


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

KMKjr said:


> Dumped on is when your pushing snow with the bumper!!
> 
> Nice pics.


refer to sport quad picture i was PLOWING : ) 

more pictures coming tomorrow going riding again 

with a +4 with rain...... this weather is MESSED


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

man and i thought rideing at 50 degrees here was cold lol.


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

went out again today played in the water . and YES it was cold lol got my feet soaked  


from todays ride 

LITTLE mud



























\NOw water  





































ICE breaker


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

set up a ride yesterday  












































































sport quad thought he could do 4x4




























baller picture


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Great Pics....Looks G.D. Cold though..Brr..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah still looks cold to me! nice pics


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Holy crap y'all are nuts!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

And we thinkg 30-40 degrees is cold... lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Not even cold enough to freeze the ice.......western wimps!!
> 
> Try -21 + wind chill.
> 
> Lake had 19" ice Friday night!!


 
Your Manitoba geography is all screwed up. Ontario is east 

Even if you don't get wet, that water is cold.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Up here in MB we had -33*C (-46 w/windchill) 2 weeks ago and we sledded to the cabin. talk about chilly. sure glad i put winter oil in the generator at the cabin lol. I wouldnt even think about firing up the quad when its that cold cuz theres no way it would start haha


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Big D said:


> Your Manitoba geography is all screwed up. Ontario is east
> 
> Even if you don't get wet, that water is cold.


No Ontario is the center of the universe.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So they think


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Big D said:


> So they think


Actually they are pretty sure of it.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

andrew650 said:


> Where the heck have you been man? Tried texting you for a few ride near end of summer, back in edson yet?


I sent you a message get back to and lets go riding I live in spruce grove now


----------

